

Ask HN: What are the problems that computing industry will try to solve in 2025 - neel8986

I recently saw a talk by Alan Kay where he asked all tech enthusiast to think of the problems  and use cases for a time span of 10 years. What problems do you think will be relevant after a span of of 10 years from now
======
a3voices
The problem of how can we make robots deliver lazy Americans from their beds
to their cars.

~~~
qbrass
Self-driving race car beds.

------
krapp
Finding jobs for human beings once the autonomous corporations and AIs take
over.

